

Hacker News for iPhone now supports login, voting, posting comments, and more - grinich
http://michaelgrinich.com/hackernews2/

======
omaranto
Nice app!

I have some suggestions:

1) Add a setting to make Readability the default (when this option is used,
you could turn the current Readability button into See Original).

2) It would be nice to be able to see more than the first 30 items.

3) Add a button to go to the comments from the story view (currently you have
to go back to the story list, scroll down to find the story and then tap the
comment icon).

4) Add support for sending stories to different places: I'd like Instapaper,
email, and Google Reader Shared Items / Buzz, but I'm sure lots of people
would love Twitter and Facebook.

------
csspixel
It keeps crashing when there is over 100-something comments in a story. It
would be great if that could be fixed

~~~
grinich
Thanks for the note. Can you link me to the story it's crashing on? Sometimes
it's the content of the page that breaks the parser. I've tested it pages with
250+ comments, so this is curious.

------
ashishbharthi
Readability is good. Support for Twitter and Email would be great. Just have
popup Echofon or something.

